# Start of a bfp?



## Shorty88

At not due till thur Friday


----------



## eegor

Looking good!! I reckon it is :) Congrats!


----------



## beclou94

I'd say so! Congratulations. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BFP! :)


----------



## justonemore31

I can't open the pic up all the way to zoom in and yet I STILL see it. Congrats!


----------



## Wobbles

I'd say so :wohoo:


----------



## saveme

Its there!!!


----------



## Bella1185

Bfp for sure!!!!!!


----------



## AmyKai

I'd say definitely! fingers crossed.


----------



## Hickory

Totally! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

BFP!!


----------



## Jay900

BFP!! Congrats! X


----------



## emicakess

Yep I saw the line right away. Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yep!! Congratulations


----------



## Xxenssial

Yup bfp congrats


----------



## Excalibur

BFP! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## justonemore31

Yes congrats


----------

